# Stiemsma?



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Who is this guy? I've never seen him play but I remember looking at the block leaders and seeing him at the top with 6 BPG or something a while back. Then today he starts for the Celtics and puts up a super solid line. I know it's just one game and extremely premature but I watched his post-game interview and he sounds very mature and professional - much more so than a rookie.

Not saying he's going to replace what Perkins brought to the team but have the Celtics found the rotation big that they've needed since PJ Brown left? Would love to hear the thoughts of somebody who actually watched the game.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bill Russell 2.0 according to Tom Heinsohn.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

played under bo ryan... that should tell you everything you need to know


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

I know nothing.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I forgot all about Stiemsma. :laugh:

Bucky, represent.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh he's not a rookie.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Isn't he technically a rookie? He hasn't played a NBA game until he recently with the Celtics.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

NBA.com list him as a rookie.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

He's a rookie, he's just a 26-year-old rookie. The guy looks like he's actually a capable backup and should stick in the league after this, but he's no Perkins. Nice player to have, but if he's a starter for the C's they're in trouble.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

This guy was always a good defensive center when he was at Wisconsin... I am not entirely shocked that he's found a place in the league, though starting a game for the Celtics as a 26 year old rookie is pretty crazy. He played on a few Wisconsin teams that won 30 games.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

Similar to the great Ervin Johnson with the late NBA debut.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Honestly if keeps up the defensive play and improves a bit on his rebounding, he would be a solid low usage starting center in this league.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

If he improves some I'd like him as a rotation big, but I wouldn't want to be starting him if I was hoping for any significant success.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Stiemsma?

We should start calling him...smegma.

He'll be a fan favorite.

Smegma.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah, Boston fans have beat you to the punch there.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

Speaking of Perkins, we could use him right now.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

E.H. Munro said:


> Yeah, Boston fans have beat you to the punch there.


Really?

Between that and Celtic fans chanting, "Ugly sister" every time Odom touched the ball for the Lakers, Boston fans now have my full respect.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Pay Ton said:


> Really?
> 
> Between that and Celtic fans chanting, "Ugly sister" every time Odom touched the ball for the Lakers, Boston fans now have my full respect.


Smegma is his nickname on just about every Celtics forum I read over. It's one reason that their broadcasting team is working overtime to get him a better nickname.




Attila said:


> Speaking of Perkins, we could use him right now.


Yeah, those six points and six boards are the difference between losing and losing.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Well, we need all the rebounding we can get.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

> Yeah, those six points and six boards are the difference between losing and losing.


 That's better then the numbers that Jeff Green is putting up.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

E.H. Munro said:


> Yeah, those six points and six boards are the difference between losing and losing.


Having at least one NBA center on the roster would be a big plus for the C's.


----------



## FaNashtic (Jan 16, 2012)

Boston always seem to secure those "Solid roleplayer" types.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> Smegma is his nickname on just about every Celtics forum I read over.


That is truly messed up.


----------

